# Dirty Secrets. Come confess here.



## Jacob

The time has come to cleanse your conscience. Let all your friends - or enemies - here at TBT know your deepest, darkest secrets.

Got permission to remake this thread by Tina. Try to be a little more civilized this time around...




			
				Rules said:
			
		

> Come tell me all about your deepest secrets. Confess anything you'd like to me here. We are all best friends anyways. C:
> 
> It can be related to anything in real life as well as anything on these forums.
> Mods are not allowed to ban if we confess something related to the forums. :c
> 
> But guys let's not make this get too weird or this thread will close. :c *Behave everyone*.
> Also, please make it as juicy as you can. TY.



*Real Life:* I broke up with my girlfriend when her parents were going through a divorce.
She cheated on me so its fine but whatever.

*Forum Related: *I voted for myself in the Fire Festival. Still lost tho lmao

Please don't be replying to peoples confessions if you think it will make them uncomfortable.

_What happens in this thread stays in this thread,_
please don't be bringing up others' confessions in other threads.

I encourage you to share stuff that people IRL tell you "Don't tell anyone." It could be good for you ?



Spoiler:  Please read this after confessing TY



My God, I am sorry for my sins with all my heart. In choosing to do wrong and failing to do good, I have sinned against you whom I should love above all things. I firmly intend, with your help, to do penance, to sin no more, and to avoid whatever leads me to sin. Our Savior Jesus Christ suffered and died for us. In his name, my God, have mercy.


----------



## seliph

Confession: I ain't gonna read that little prayer after I post


----------



## Mariah

Great because this thread was an interesting read.


----------



## milkyi

i sent people photos that i regret sending and they weren't safe for work


----------



## radical6

i never loved my ex


----------



## Taj

Mariah said:


> Great because this thread was an interesting read.



Indeed it was. I'm pretty sure I let out my two cents sometime


----------



## Hermione Granger

I remember the after thread of the original and that was a woozy in the end. I'm glad this got permission to be made again tho

I regret having my Sims woohoo in the kitchen knowing my mom was there. She walked behind me at the exact time it happened and saw


----------



## quietly-stuttered

Fell in love with my best friend while we were fwb. Didn't work out in my favor.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i hate the 2015 members of tbt (not all of them)


----------



## Taj

emisenpai12 said:


> i hate the 2015 members of tbt (not all of them)



I can agree with that

Well there was that one time I got suspended twice in a week, but does that even count?


----------



## Hermione Granger

I was in the yearbook club and I inserted my name in the book's "most likely to succeed" portion when I wasn't even the one that won. Some other girl did


----------



## himeki

rl: if i forget to do my homework i say i left it at home
tbt: i think the rp quality has freaking dropped and i hate it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

neester14 said:


> I can agree with that
> 
> Well there was that one time I got suspended twice in a week, but does that even count?



most of them were annyoing af


----------



## seliph

Actual confession I wish more people in The Museum would actually recognize bad art for what it is and not lie to people and tell them that it's good lmao.

Like obviously don't say "It's garbage" but I wish more people would actually try to help people improve rather than having 2 pages of "it's good"


----------



## piichinu

yea tbt culture when it comes to art is the worst imo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

my art is the best xoxo


----------



## Bowie

When I was very young I stole a Christian cross sequin and made it into a necklace. It literally broke apart about three years later. Maybe the man upstairs was trying to tell me something.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Bowie said:


> When I was very young I stole a Christian cross sequin and made it into a necklace. It literally broke apart about three years later. Maybe the man upstairs was trying to tell me something.



I stole 100$ worth of lip and hair products at target xoxo


----------



## boujee

The new ghostbusters movie looks like sht


----------



## Hermione Granger

I used to rip off the tails of lizards when I was a child. In my defense, I was told they'd grow it back


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I tried learning Japanese in Middle school like 4 years ago but then didn't know anything about learning a language so I was like nah. Then in the summer of 2014 I started relearning, and haven't stopped since


----------



## Taj

The worst thing I ever did was use hair removal spray on my sister when she was sleeping and told her she got cancer.

It did not end quite well

But I have the recording of her reaction


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Irl: Can't think of one

Tbt: I hate some people here because they can't take a joke and I hate some of the most recent members because of what they post


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

neester14 said:


> The worst thing I ever did was use hair removal spray on my sister when she was sleeping and told her she got cancer.
> 
> It did not end quite well
> 
> But I have the recording of her reaction



PM ME IT PLS XOXO


----------



## skarmoury

Here's the worst I have irl.


Spoiler:  



I've made out with a guy who already had a girlfriend (lmao neither of us were even legal yet). I was friends with his girl, but for the most of it, I actually hate her because she's done **** to the guy before they were even together. Anyway, if ever I feel the need for them to break, I could just tell her he cheated on her with me. Twice.



Tbt-wise...
I hate it when people sugar-coat criticism and go "It's good!" when dear god, it's not. Criticism isn't all about making the person feel good about what they've done, it's about making them better. Don't let people settle for less when they can do more. In my Creative Writing class, we'd do workshops of our stories and our teacher would just _butcher_ them with endless criticism (I even cried because he said my work was terrible because of this and that).



MayorEvvie said:


> tbt: i think the rp quality has freaking dropped and i hate it


TBT isn't the best place to RP imo. Some people can't write good and it's just annoying as heck. Also, I personally don't like group roleplays since they seem messy, so yeah.


----------



## jiny

irl: I downloaded some apps without my parent's permission :OOOOOO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

looking back at my japanese from august 2014 makes me cringe harder than anything 

"お酒は大丈夫ですか飲みます?" WTF LOL

"わたしわそと行くのむ" OH GOD, THE MISTAKES ARE REAL. I tried saying "I'm going out for a drink" It shouldve been "外に飲みに行く" idek what i wrote in the beginning 


今晩は
許されたい願ったよ！ WTF AM I TRYING TO SAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Dorian

I am an adult woman, married, mother of  teenager who.has LIVED! If I sat here and typed all my dirty secrets, not only would we be here all day, but you would all need therapists, lol. Experience makes for wonderful history.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I wish I wasn't as smart as I am. I just want to be average and not have everyone pushing me to take the hardest possible classes all the time and constantly coming to me for help or expecting me to have answers for everything. I'm already being forced to take 4 AP classes and I make A's, but the stress is hell and has made my anxiety like 100 times worse. Plus it's made me feel like anything less than perfect is horrible and it makes me have no confidence in myself with anything that isn't academics, like with art or music.


----------



## tobi!

i stole the cookie from the cookie jar


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

i lost my virginity at age 12 bc i was dumb and didnt know what i was doing xoxo


----------



## Javocado

I sent someone a pic of my inner thigh and made 100k tbt bells


----------



## Hermione Granger

Javocado said:


> I sent someone a pic of my inner thigh and made 100k tbt bells



i didn't even know such a high amount was achievable


----------



## Brackets

i exchanged saucy pics with a guy on my course who is now in my PBL group (WHO WE DO LITERALLY EVERYTHING WITH)


----------



## Taj

I thought periods were vacations for women. Turns out it's not


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

skarmoury said:


> TBT isn't the best place to RP imo. Some people can't write good and it's just annoying as heck.



"Some people can't write good." Ha ha! I see what you did there.


----------



## pickle inkii.

neester14 said:


> I thought periods were vacations for women. Turns out it's not



I wish they were.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Can we discuss fetishes here?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Can we discuss fetishes here?



I have a round head one.


----------



## pickle inkii.

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Can we discuss fetishes here?



That would be fun.
I secretly have a finger fetish.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Can we discuss fetishes here?



I have a fetish for people that spend money on me xoxo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I feel like if I were to post my fetishes here I'd be banned lol because my fetishes b too kinky xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hermione Granger said:


> I have a fetish for people that spend money on me xoxo



same,

my dad does that tho xoxo


----------



## Monster

I dated my cousin.


----------



## seliph

Monster said:


> I dated my cousin.



Holy **** the maker of the "I love my cousin" trilogy has returned


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

my dad is cute tbh


----------



## Bowie

I don't know why I didn't think of my fetishes when I confessed here. I think I've done it already, though.


----------



## piichinu

Hermione Granger said:


> I used to rip off the tails of lizards when I was a child. In my defense, I was told they'd grow it back



same we had all these salamanders in our yard and i was curious


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

i watch my brother in the shower


----------



## radioloves

Real life: I used to like squeezing goldfishes when I was little xD

Forum related: I accidentally press on the user's name and end up going to their profile when I actually wanted to visit their thread lol


----------



## seliph

Niemyx said:


> Real life: I used to like squeezing goldfishes when I was little xD
> 
> Forum related: I accidentally press on the user's name and end up going to their profile when I actually wanted to visit their thread lol



How the **** do you squeeze a goldfish


----------



## Spongebob

Monster said:


> I dated my cousin.



Omg I remember that


----------



## kayleee

I actually think Izzy Reincarnated is funny even tho she annoying af


----------



## tamagotchi

i deleted my old furry friend's youtube and she didnt know it was me so she said she'd call the cops on whoever did it


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Every time I see someone wearing a backwards cap I automatically assume they're an ass or poser.


----------



## Albuns

I still regret that decision. Just thinking about it gives me butterflies... that explode into black holes that suck my innards into obscurity.


----------



## chronic

NEED


----------



## CuteYuYu

When I was like 7, I went to this church and they had korean school. This girl was like do you know how to write this in korean, and I started writing random syllables/nonexistant words. She asked if I was sure these were correct and I said yes. Then she believed me and copied them LOL. 

I was so stupid as a kid and probably got us both in trouble lol


----------



## Llust

nvll said:


> How the **** do you squeeze a goldfish



i used to do that when i was a kid lmao. i always felt bad for it afterwards, but it was fun back then. its a lot easier than it sounds and god damn, they're hard to kill


----------



## Heyden

I've done a lot of bad things but I can't remember most of it right now but once I accidentally threw a stick at someones eye when I was younger (DON'T ASK HOW), and the person ended up in hospital and I put the blame on someone else and got away with it lmao. I saw that person recently and he gave me the dirtiest look ever oops


----------



## Mitradon

I lust my stepsister


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

IRL: 
I've knowingly lead people on back in comprehensive school because I felt to guilty to turn them down right from the start. But it's all good now we are friends and it doesn't happen anymore. 

I've kicked a boy in the balls in primary school because he was bullying the younger years.

I've thrown sand in a boys eyes in nursery school when he crushed my sandcastle and he had to go home because he was in pain.

I've done 'things' *wink wink* in public before  

TBT:
I can't stand certain users (I won't say who)

Some art in the museum that gets called 'good' really isn't. Constructive criticism will create better art, not lying.


----------



## Chiisanacx

I went to the movies with a guy once and he started touching me on my bottom and I guess I secretly liked it?


----------



## boujee

aha you guys are weird af


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I've had just a few serious relationships. It always ends up in, like, they see me the only female in this world. And if I recall...I surely get into a new "accident" years later, hurt them like hell after all, and...I know all of them aside from one, who got divorced to his wife and went abroad, are still waiting for me though they do know I won't. I seem to have something that makes them obsessed with me. I know I'm honestly not a nice person...when it comes to love...


----------



## MasqueradeAlice

IRL: My anti-depressants killed my sex-drive but somehow if I imagine Jessica Jones I can get in the mood. And I'm not even bi lol.

TBT: The members on here terrify me. I always feel like someone's gonna laugh at me or talk down at me for posting things because a LOT of the members come across as condescending. And after reading all the comments on people lying about bad art being good, I will probably never post my art again lol. I don't wanna find out if mine is the good kind or the "good" kind.


----------



## piichinu

TBT: 90% of the paid art shops on this site shouldn't exist
IRL: im bad at swimming


----------



## Celestefey

MasqueradeAlice said:


> TBT: The members on here terrify me. I always feel like someone's gonna laugh at me or talk down at me for posting things because a LOT of the members come across as condescending. And after reading all the comments on people lying about bad art being good, I will probably never post my art again lol. I don't wanna find out if mine is the good kind or the "good" kind.



About the art thing, personally I wouldn't worry about it. I'm pretty honest about my opinions and I guess I will only commission artists or say that someones art is good if I do genuinely think it is, but I guess I can't speak for everyone else. We all have our own opinions on what constitutes as good art and bad art, so really it's silly for people to say "I hate it when people on TBT say that someones bad art is good", because how do you KNOW that they are lying? Maybe they do genuinely really like their art? Admittedly, constructive criticism should be more openly accepted, but I think a better message to promote should be to still encourage people to carry on producing art rather than discourage them by flat out saying "your art is bad" or lying, you know?


----------



## visibleghost

irl: i have sent pics to ppl online which werent rly child friendly because they asked for it and im not good at being a Thinking Person and i kinda regret it lmao anyways


----------



## MasqueradeAlice

Celestefey said:


> About the art thing, personally I wouldn't worry about it. I'm pretty honest about my opinions and I guess I will only commission artists or say that someones art is good if I do genuinely think it is, but I guess I can't speak for everyone else. We all have our own opinions on what constitutes as good art and bad art, so really it's silly for people to say "I hate it when people on TBT say that someones bad art is good", because how do you KNOW that they are lying? Maybe they do genuinely really like their art? Admittedly, constructive criticism should be more openly accepted, but I think a better message to promote should be to still encourage people to carry on producing art rather than discourage them by flat out saying "your art is bad" or lying, you know?



Yeah, this is how I feel at least regarding other people's thoughts. I mean, different people find different art pleasing. And I'm totally accepting of constructive criticism. I've been an artist for 5-ish years haha. I know I sucked when I started out and now I'm reaching that point where I'm like... well *maybe* I'm not really that bad. But it worries me to think people are saying my art is good just to spare my feelings.


----------



## Akira-chan

IRL confessions:

Im into BDSM, even though I'm asexual.(Not going to explain it, it takes too long to) 

I'm flirting with 3 people at the same time, so technically I'm cheating?

I'm a very passive aggressive person in my head but if I even punch someone I cry.

I hate a majority of my friends since they only come talk to me when I'm depressed.

I was suggested to do....(lewd)...to myself by one of the people i'm talking to to prove to me I'm not ace.


TBT: I hate alot of people here lmao.

I hate alot of new members

I hate alot of threads

Some people cant take a joke or let something go like???????

People ask too much sometimes.

I dislike the collectibles since they really don't have much of a purpose.

some more I forgot lol.


----------



## Hermione Granger

kayleee said:


> I actually think Izzy Reincarnated is funny even tho she annoying af



I agree with one of those two statements

also, i cant tell if memes were always unfunny, or the wee baby members here made them unfunny


----------



## KarlaKGB

memes are all about execution


----------



## Alienfish

To whomever posted about BDSM, you don't need to be sexual per se; it can be other kinds of roleplay or just enjoy eg. being tied up or whatever fetish one has...

Anyways, I kicked a close friend of mine between his legs once in like idek 8th grade maybe cause I was pissed asf at him lol


----------



## chronic

I fantasize about renewal. To begin life living unrestrained.

Elsewhere... adopting a new structure. Leaving left what is known and venturing right into unknown regions.


----------



## ZetaFunction

IRL: I'm super pessimistic when you get to know me, but I try to be as positive as I can on the outside.

TBT: I've held a grudge on a couple people for a long time, and I've finally made myself forgive them.  They probably still hate or dislike me though, but I honestly don't care.  I'm trying to move on, and I hope they can too.


----------



## milkyi

i'm in love with a ginger


----------



## HungryForCereal

the title says dirty secrets. can i really reveal my dirty secrets? i have some i can share but i dont wanna get banned or something


----------



## windloft

uhm....

i cannot easily feel sympathy or empathy for people. i don't express a lot of emotions and tend to fake them, mainly because i'm not sure how to really express myself.

UHHH i remember one time in 5th grade where i was so desperate for somebody to talk to me where i talked about hurting myself and the like. i regretted it because i didn't know how desperate and selfish it was.... i was always the loner of the school and i only had like 1 - 2 friends. even then, i rarely if ever hanged out with anybody because i didn't like hanging out with the other kids.

i'm really scared of authority, or at least very untrustworthy of teachers. even then, i exempt kind and loving teachers and i deeply respect them for actually wanting to do their jobs and doing it well.

i feel like i'm bi, but i feel like i heavily prefer women. humorously enough, all of my fictional crushes were dudes!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

TBT:I hate that place with loads of dramas and salt, why did i entered anyways ._.

IRL: GOD I WISH THIS TEACHER COULD JUST DHDGXFSXFDS


----------



## Pepmint

I feel like _good_ secrets are too dirty to post on here.


----------



## pickle inkii.

I honestly think people on this site take trashposts WAY too seriously.

...But on the other hand, it's fun to watch people flame over a stupid post.

I also like memes.


----------



## Ness-Star

-I stood by and watched my friends bully a mentally disabled man when I was about 8. I didn't join in but they put dog crap in two pieces of bread and asked him to eat it and I watched as he took a bite and pretended to like it. (The guy was like 21 but got hit by a car when he was a kid and it messed him up.) I still see the guy sometimes when I'm in town, he walks with stuffed teddies and stuff and I feel bad knowing I didn't help him before but I just shrug it off lol.

-I tried to steal money out of a teachers purse and got caught.

-One of my teachers left a locker room open during a P.E class(School rules mean teachers have to lock the locker rooms when no one is inside but obviously one teacher is a dumbass) so I went in and struck gold, finding countless iPhones, HTC's and sony ericsson's as well as about ?40 in cash in one of the lockers from all the students. The way it worked in my school is all the students give their valuable items to the teacher and he puts it away in a personal teacher's locker which was also not locked. As soon as I saw the stuff I immediately thought about the money I could have made selling those phones. As I went to put them into my bag and go home one of my friends convinced me not to take them.


----------



## Bloobloop

My mom tries to convince me that whatever I've done is horrible when I was younger, but reading through some of the TBT confessions and more stuff on other websites is just convincing me that I was (and still am) completely normal.


----------



## Xerolin

Ooh you remade the thread

Hm.
I was on the NSFW side of the internet at 8
Most of the stuff I do my dad would kill me if he found out
When I was 8 I had a crush on a camp counselor who was 18-21
I truly am a twisted troll at heart
I liededed about my age, I'm actually 12
My first dog who was a stray ran away bc me and my dad beat her a lot.
I've drank and smoked. Mm dis is the first time I've said that to anyone <:
I've had lucid dreams of me killing my dad


----------



## EtchaSketch

It's a guilty pleasure of mine to make people feel sorry for me bc i'm a horrible attention w----. I don't have many friends because I'm a try-hard. Over the years I've given up so I keep so really fake friends around. I try so hard to be nice to people but tbh... I suck at it. I love some people on this site, they're actually nice to me and give me enough attention and don't leave me outta crap. I'm absolutely sick of people irl and most of the time I pretend to be in a bad mood just so people don't talk to me. 

I'm also sick of people who constantly complain about how their art sucks
Like once in a while thats fine
But constantly it's like
Stop whining and actually do something about it. 

 Oh and i'm a huge pervert :")


----------



## Xerolin

EtchaSketch said:


> It's a guilty pleasure of mine to make people feel sorry for me bc i'm a horrible attention w----. I don't have many friends because I'm a try-hard. Over the years I've given up so I keep so really fake friends around. I try so hard to be nice to people but tbh... I suck at it. I love some people on this site, they're actually nice to me and give me enough attention and don't leave me outta crap. I'm absolutely sick of people irl and most of the time I pretend to be in a bad mood just so people don't talk to me.
> 
> I'm also sick of people who constantly complain about how their art sucks
> Like once in a while thats fine
> But constantly it's like
> Stop whining and actually do something about it.
> 
> *Oh and i'm a huge pervert :") *


Don't worry you're not alone


----------



## milkyi

i've illegal things before x'D


----------



## Llust

EtchaSketch said:


> It's a guilty pleasure of mine to make people feel sorry for me bc i'm a horrible attention w----. I don't have many friends because I'm a try-hard. Over the years I've given up so I keep so really fake friends around. I try so hard to be nice to people but tbh... I suck at it. I love some people on this site, they're actually nice to me and give me enough attention and don't leave me outta crap. I'm absolutely sick of people irl and most of the time I pretend to be in a bad mood just so people don't talk to me.
> 
> I'm also sick of people who constantly complain about how their art sucks
> Like once in a while thats fine
> But constantly it's like
> Stop whining and actually do something about it.
> 
> Oh and i'm a huge pervert :")



im the exact same way, aha. i try keeping up with my resting ***** face so i don't get approached by people very often. you seem like a great person - feel free to hmu if you want to talk cx same with the art. it just gets really annoying when people consistently whine about how terrible their art is. even if its true, i'd rather hear positive things come from people when it comes to their art skills


----------



## EtchaSketch

Sugarella said:


> Don't worry you're not alone



Your signature makes me mad bc Tae is my dad and it makes him uncomfortable :")


----------



## seliph

Sugarella said:


> I truly am a twisted troll at heart



~Welcome To My Twisted Mind~


----------



## Xerolin

EtchaSketch said:


> Your signature makes me mad bc Tae is my dad and it makes him uncomfortable :")



Fine I'll change it
only bc yer rad

I've googled some wierd sh!t

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> ~Welcome To My Twisted Mind~



lez git married


----------



## EtchaSketch

Sugarella said:


> Fine I'll change it
> only bc yer rad
> 
> I've googled some wierd sh!t
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lez git married



<3 )))))))))

(Does this count as a sentence so i dont get destroyed by mods?<3)


----------



## seliph

Sugarella said:


> lez git married



I have like 9 years on you
Scram ya weird child


----------



## piichinu

i snoke cocaine and dranked weed :/


----------



## boujee

EtchaSketch said:


> It's a guilty pleasure of mine to make people feel sorry for me bc i'm a horrible attention w----. I don't have many friends because I'm a try-hard. Over the years I've given up so I keep so really fake friends around. I try so hard to be nice to people but tbh... I suck at it. I love some people on this site, they're actually nice to me and give me enough attention and don't leave me outta crap. I'm absolutely sick of people irl and most of the time I pretend to be in a bad mood just so people don't talk to me.
> 
> I'm also sick of people who constantly complain about how their art sucks
> Like once in a while thats fine
> But constantly it's like
> Stop whining and actually do something about it.
> 
> Oh and i'm a huge pervert :")










At least I know now not to give you asspats


----------



## EtchaSketch

I cried when my dad tricked me into thinking i tried alcohol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> At least I know now not to give you asspats



<3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

by request lmao


----------



## EtchaSketch

That Zephyr Guy said:


> by request lmao


My favorite bedtime story


----------



## Chaotix

Cherrii said:


> i've illegal things before x'D



Same here and you're not alone.


----------



## Xerolin

nvll said:


> I have like 9 years on you
> Scram ya weird child



who says people have to know about it


----------



## boujee

I bullied a girl so bad she had to change schools.

That's it.


----------



## seliph

Sugarella said:


> who says people have to know about it



That's actually immensely disturbing can you not


----------



## kayleee

I have done 3 pots it was crazy


----------



## piichinu

L o t t i e said:


> I love cringing at most peoples posts on skype with kidfatisbestfat



I love cringing at ur posts specifically with other people on skype


----------



## Hermione Granger

L o t t i e said:


> I love cringing at most peoples posts on skype with kidfatisbestfat



i love cringing at your posts too


----------



## Xerolin

nvll said:


> That's actually immensely disturbing can you not



mkay soz
what can you expect from a true twisted troll?


----------



## EtchaSketch

shiida said:


> I love cringing at ur posts specifically with other people on skype



I love cringing at her posts with you


----------



## Hermione Granger

Sugarella said:


> mkay soz
> what can you expect from a true twisted troll?



weren't you such a twisted troll in the last confession that you pissed people off? you're just too edgy for me :\\\\


----------



## Fantasyrick

L o t t i e said:


> I love cringing at most peoples posts on skype with kidfatisbestfat



I love cringing at your post along with all the other people.


----------



## Jacob

Please stay on topic


----------



## Xerolin

Hermione Granger said:


> weren't you such a twisted troll in the last confession that you pissed people off? you're just too edgy for me :\\\\



probs.
Eh it's how some people are ovo


----------



## Hermione Granger

I tried to kill many of my Sim partners to no succession :,(


----------



## Xerolin

I like online drama


----------



## Hermione Granger

Many baby members make me feel like a basic person with their edgy, illegal achievements. The worst I've done is tell my mom I had a ride back from the theater to my house when I actually didn't and I planned to take the public transportation. She found out tho xDDDDDD


----------



## EtchaSketch

I'm a huge furbag and I'm dragging ThatZephyrGuy down with me because he is too


----------



## CuteYuYu

I dated a 17 year old when I was 14
but tbh that's nothing xD Have you seen Picasso?


----------



## Xerolin

I'm quite gross irl. Fart-wise.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Sugarella said:


> I'm quite gross irl. Fart-wise.



Dude pls like chill we get it you're gross but take it down a notch.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

EtchaSketch said:


> I'm a huge furbag and I'm dragging ThatZephyrGuy down with me because he is too



How dare you you furry trash


----------



## EtchaSketch

That Zephyr Guy said:


> How dare you you furry trash



Shut up you fleabag<3


----------



## Xerolin

I used to be into furries


----------



## boujee

I think of mlp when it comes to furries 
Also lolcows


----------



## seliph

Let's not have this thread die like the other one please


----------



## jiny

i kissed a guy on the cheek at school before my mom picked me up 

that's nothing compared to some of these confession oml


----------



## kayleee

One time I bought a pair of jeans and wore/washed them and then returned them and said I never wore them ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Hermione Granger

I stole a baby bottle bop thing candy when I was a child and it still haunts me to this day


----------



## CuteYuYu

That reminds me I used to steal the classroom toys in kindergarten
My mom used to find them around the house and be like wtf?


----------



## Xerolin

I kissed a guy in my class on the lips several times when I was in 1st grade


----------



## EtchaSketch

Hey smalls
Stop hitting on bigs please


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Oooh I just remembered a secret
Sort of
It's not really a secret just a thing I like to mention

In one of my first semesters I had a design class as an elective, and we were starting final projects. In design class you weren't allowed to make any tangible shapes - meaning that you couldn't draw, just use design aspects to create certain effects. 

Well I'm dumb with that sort of stuff so I looked up online ways to boost creativity, and I found this article that essentially said, tl;dr, coffee boosts your focus, and alcohol boosts your imagination.

So I put a vodka nip in my backpack and took it off to school with me the next day.

Class is about to start, I walk out into the hall, pull out the nip, and throw it back.

Big mistake.

See, I'm a scrawny dude because I run XC, I barely drink, and I hadn't had a single goddamn morsel of food that day. 

I was sitting in class getting my materials out and listening to the instructions for the project when suddenly my entire world tilted a solid 45 degrees in about half a second. I spent the first 30 minutes of class focusing on not dying or letting anybody know I was blitzed.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Cherrii said:


> hey lottie how's your salt mine doing?



Dont make they close this thread again....


----------



## milkyi

Jetix said:


> Dont make they close this thread again....



-_______________________- i literally say one thing


----------



## haileyphi

I watch Princess Sofia the First in my own free time


----------



## jiny

haileyphi said:


> I watch Princess Sofia the First in my own free time



it's k i usually watch disney junior shows in my free time lol


----------



## haileyphi

Also also I am rly divided between two people right now and I don't know what to do and I feel like I can't talk to my best friend about it bc she will obviously pick A over B cause she likes him more but I think I have more feelings with B ugh idek. I didn't ask for this

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> it's k i usually watch disney junior shows in my free time lol



<3 Thank you


----------



## Katattacc

I had to edit this because I felt like it might have been too inappropriate lol. There are young ins on here... 

so here's another one... I stole over 200$ worth of goodies from the mall once when i was a teenager.. whoops :/


----------



## Akira-chan

I used to be a furry. (It still haunts me)


----------



## skarmoury

Oh lmao I thought of another one.

So I was part of this Art elective in high school and everyone in class was required to join this poster-making contest for an international organization. At that time I was too busy with other subjects and tests to focus on that contest so my mom volunteered to do it for me instead; I just told her what I wanted to see in the poster and stressed that I wanted her to make the art look mediocre so I wouldn't win so I wouldn't feel guilty for not doing it myself. Besides, I said, my other classmates were really good at poster-making so I had no shot at it.

Anyway, the organization came to school to see our works and we each had to explain what it meant and I just kinda played around with my words to sound like I knew what I was talking about. While the judges were tallying the scores, I went back to my research class and yada yada when they called us for awarding, I came late in a lab gown and I was messily eating pasta. I sat at the back and made myself the most comfortable person because I was sure they wouldn't call me.

But guess what? I won first prize. Mind you, I was in a lab gown eating pasta and half-listening to the awarding, and what made things even more awkward for me was that I wasn't the one who made the art. My mom did.

That event still haunts me today, and I feel super guilty for claiming an artwork to be mine when the glory should go to my mom. I gave the cash prize to my mom anyway, and I guess no one knows about this whole thing besides me, her, my uncle, and you guys. I try not to think about this anymore, actually. Never else have I claimed the art to be mine except during the event itself. I just wanted to pass my Art elective, not win something big when the glory was never mine to begin with ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

I used to like "steal" and eat the loose tea in a grocery store when I was a kid lol. Fun thing my parents never noticed until I was way older lmao.


----------



## visibleghost

Moko said:


> I used to like "steal" and eat the loose tea in a grocery store when I was a kid lol. Fun thing my parents never noticed until I was way older lmao.



wait like eaT the tea ?? isn't it just gross black leaves..,...,


----------



## Alienfish

lencurryboy said:


> wait like eaT the tea ?? isn't it just gross black leaves..,...,



yes i went to those basket-things where they have the tea (like the "l?sgodis" thing but with teas) and ate it lol.

well it depends on the kind of tea and they have like flowers and fruits in them idek xD


----------



## Alienfish

Not too dirty but I tricked an old friend of mine into trading her Dugtrio Pok?mon card for my Gastly lol. (From that set the Dugtrio was way rarer)

lmao;;


----------



## Xerolin

haileyphi said:


> I watch Princess Sofia the First in my own free time



its okay i watched an episode of glitter force


----------



## Alienfish

I still enjoy Totally Spies despite it being like really trashy teen girls series lol.


----------



## Katattacc

I went on a "date" with two different guys in one day once when I was a teenager :/ (not at the same time)


----------



## Jacob

Don't be shy


----------



## meowduck

Im having an identity crisis... Am i a cat or a duck?


----------



## boujee

I low key wanna make another bat oc but I can't stand furries 


Spoiler: thank you line play


----------



## Xerolin

I flipped off a few people but they didn't see


----------



## Llust

took a pic of this guy while i was at the airport. flash and volume was on and he noticed, whoops


----------



## Xerolin

I'm like the biggest filthy frank fan


----------



## skarmoury

Spoiler:  



Lowkey want to make out with one of the upper years from my organization. He's super cute and super nice and always looks like he has sex hair and his smile is to die for and whenever he glances, it's just really hot. Aaaa.


----------



## boujee

skarmoury said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowkey want to make out with one of the upper years from my organization. He's super cute and super nice and always looks like he has sex hair and his smile is to die for and whenever he glances, it's just really hot. Aaaa.




May Jesus be with you


----------



## Albuns

Back in middle school, I was naive enough to tell a girl I loved them without even knowing them.


----------



## windloft

the most dirtiest secret i have is that i have a hundred fictional husbandos and almost all of them aren't even that pretty... or human. the worst thing in the world is pretty boys. i have trash tastes in fictional dudes and i'm proud of it. B)


----------



## graceroxx

sometimes people will ask me if i have a pencil or a hairbrush they can use
and 99% of the time i'll lie and say no

except i think i got caught on that bc i denied this girl a hairbrush 2nd hour and later that day during 6th hour she looked at me as i was combing my hair. oOPS


----------



## Xerolin

I used to have several Sonic OCs


----------



## kayleee

I have farted and blamed it on my dog before

But then again who hasn't


----------



## ruthie

i pick my nose when my roommate isn't looking


----------



## meowduck

I eat when I'm anxious cx


----------



## Finnian

I love reading through my old blog form like 10 years ago. (I'm so old???) I get some sick satsifaction 
One of my favorite posts is this:


Spoiler:  I was like 11 okay. Almost 12?



Party 
2day im going 2 
a party.... 
a senoirs party
(high skool party)
huh.. well im xited
i G2G leave now
but i will up-date
after the party
(i kinda wonder if
there will b drinking)
nah... parents r gonna
b there... and b/c
im only in/going 2
6th grade i shouldent
worry! (or should
i) Ta Ta for now
TTFL TTYL



I also haven't shaved my legs in like 6 months lmao ew I'm so gross.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also cry over anime and ship things too hard. Started crying over my favorite ship the other day.
I'm still such a weeb.


----------



## GalacticGhost

i honestly used to think that miiverse is great, and i used to spend loads of time on it

of course, it's actually not lmao

but this is nothing compared to the secrets everyone else has posted


----------



## Alienfish

Takeshi's Castle is still fun to watch lmao :v


----------



## visibleghost

i stole a small toy from school that looked like a frog when i was like 9 and i felt so guilty and bad about it lmaoooooo

also my handwriting is really bad and when i was younger i'd sometimes just write something that was unreadable when i did homework and then i'd have to explain to the teacher instead of writing it all down, sometimes i didn't even have to do it because the teacher didnt care enough to make me explain what i had written



Spoiler:  lol



adding a spoiler becuase dont wanna seem like i have a ton of stuff to confess lmao


Spoiler:  



pretended to not know swedish and go on some swedish forum and speak to the kids lmao 11 yr old me thoguht i was SO Funny





Spoiler:  



asked anonymous questions to my friends' social media lol. not rude ones but they didnt know i knew their account i think lol. also pretended to be norweigan on some game once and i accidentally met my friend and we talked just a tiny bit. im ashamed of this now and i wouldnt do it again bc it's mean but yeah 11 yr old me was a *****





Spoiler:  



i was a Nice Kid and most teachers liked me so whenever i got in trouble i didnt get in nearly as much trouble as some other kids did. i might have kind of used that to my advantage a few times lol





Spoiler:  



the first time i srsly wanted to commit suicide was when i was 8, i mean, i got over it after  a while and stopped thinking about it but Damn honestly  why so early





Spoiler:  



when i was 7 i read my sister's diary . rude ikr





Spoiler:  



also lmao this one is not too long ago. i went online and got hit up by old dudes asking 4 sex stuff lmao and i'd do everything they'd tell me to do lmao not because i wanted to but because i felt like i deserved to feel like **** and be used and all that **** and a few of them forced me to and threathened me and **** haha and aaaa well it wasnt very good because they were were in a position where they had power over me and they used it basically?? and i let that happen and even seeked out people i knew would do that to me haha. it was kinda bad and i know i could have stopped it sooner  but i didnt haha well that's just awkward isnt it alright bye at least im out of it now lmao. i'm rly ashamed of this one because while im a minor and all of them were old and all that stuff i was still like.. i could have stopped it you know so it's totally my fault and ive been Really ashamed about it and basically yeah uh no it suckedddd  also it's dumb of me to vent about it on an animal crossing forum but Hey P





Spoiler:  



i liked abba until i was 12


----------



## ellarella

i love when



Spoiler:  



you pour old milk in your coffee and it forms a superclump


----------



## meowduck

My OTP is Gray and Claire from Harvest Moon. I cry soooo much with joy playing MFOMT and its just so beautiful. And omg Dx rhe fanfictions-- don't get me started Dx *cries forever*
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Dx


----------



## VioletLynx

I'm unemployed and barely ever leave the house, so I have no friends IRL. And I pretty much broke off all of my biggest online friendships too. Whoops...


----------



## Brackets

i slept with my ex while i was technically dating someone, whoops. i broke it off after that, though


----------



## boujee

There's a rule of thumb I have where I never apologize to anyone who demands I do so.
Saying you're sorry is a way to express remorse for a bad decision. Demanding it because you're upset is pointless, because they're only saying it to appease you. Offering it just to kowtow to someone is spineless.


----------



## Cazqui

I found my crushes nsfw blog on tumblr and got her nudes.


----------



## Jay363

I don't twist my Oreos open


----------



## milkyi

Jay363 said:


> I don't twist my Oreos open



wait are we supposed to??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cazqui said:


> I found my crushes nsfw blog on tumblr and got her nudes.



may jesus be with you


----------



## Amichann

Honestly, from what I see all over TBT, over 50% (probably more) of the forum users need to go see a therapist.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Amichann said:


> Honestly, from what I see all over TBT, over 50% (probably more) of the forum users need to go see a therapist.



Omg someone agrees with me finally.


----------



## Katattacc

when i was about 13 or 14 i used to be horribly addicted to runescape, back when it was actually a decent game. I'm 24 now, if that puts things in perspective.


----------



## visibleghost

rn im skipping class but no one is noticing because i had a therapy appointment before which means that the school still thinks im at therapy and my parents think im at school B)


----------



## Alienfish

Amichann said:


> Honestly, from what I see all over TBT, over 50% (probably more) of the forum users need to go see a therapist.



Yes, we're freaks like that.

Also I used to be really good at manipulating people into stuff like stupid lies and things, but I quit that **** now lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm 21 and I've never worked a job. I feel horrible about it because I let social anxiety rule my life for far too long. After this semester ends I plan to get a part time job this summer. I really need to build up my self esteem and courage.


----------



## milkyi

I sometimes don't grasp simple concepts, like counting the days of the week. (Sometimes I can't understand whether I'm supposed to count today, or start from tomorrow.) There was something else that I can't understand and I don't remember what it is, oops.


----------



## windloft

Cherrii said:


> I sometimes don't grasp simple concepts, like counting the days of the week. (Sometimes I can't understand whether I'm supposed to count today, or start from tomorrow.) There was something else that I can't understand and I don't remember what it is, oops.



i'd always count starting from tomorrow if it comes up to days. for example, if three days from now i have a paper due i'd count from thursday, friday, and end with saturday. for minutes and hours... start from the current time / day. that's what i'd usually do. o:

another secret of mine ..... i like to consider myself a scalie, but i'm not sure if i should count myself as a furry. i'm not embarrassed talking about it, but i'm not sure how to label myself. :^(


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I would be a terrible doctor. Probably something along the lines of Dr. Nick.


----------



## freakoid

I have recently discovered my ex's old USB storage (while cleaning out for move) and it's absolutely jam packed with 1 extremely explicit image in a folder titled "05_03_14_TABOO"

I have yet to erase it.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm 21 and I've never worked a job. I feel horrible about it because I let social anxiety rule my life for far too long. After this semester ends I plan to get a part time job this summer. I really need to build up my self esteem and courage.


Same, I'm older than you though. For me it's mostly how to actually try and get one since my parents never taught me crap and I guess they gave me money :/


----------



## Radda

i put goose poop in my classmates lunch and stirred it.


----------



## Cazqui

Cherrii said:


> wait are we supposed to??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> may jesus be with you



Oh believe you me. He is.


----------



## px41

I think that legitimately edgy people need to back off from others and stop bugging them if they want to be edgy. inb4 u wot m8


----------



## Dinosaurz

i regret giving all my tbt away


----------



## radical6

ive been in love with my close friend for like a year and a half =(


----------



## iicookehmonstar

I talk bad about my friend that likes me...
xc


----------



## Fantasyrick

I ate half of my guacamole that mom bought yesterday.smh


----------



## Arcticfox5

I'm obsessed with peanut butter.


----------



## Lumira

i've stayed up till 1 watching The Good Wife on a school night


----------



## milkyi

Lumira said:


> i've stayed up till 1 watching The Good Wife on a school night



basically my life, except different tv shows


----------



## Fantasyrick

After reading 5 pages I have a conclusion 
Almost 80% of the members on this site need Jesus amen.


----------



## seliph

Fantasyrick said:


> After reading 5 pages I have a conclusion
> Almost 80% of the members on this site need Jesus amen.



Don't kid yourself it's more like 100


----------



## Chaotix

justice said:


> ive been in love with my close friend for like a year and a half =(



That's a LONG time there. :O


----------



## Heyden

I cheated on my science test because I wrote all the answers on my thigh. They can check your arms but not your thighs bc thats creepy as ****


----------



## visibleghost

i rarely do anything in class, i just sit around mostly? l



doughssant said:


> I cheated on my science test because I wrote all the answers on my thigh. They can check your arms but not your thighs bc thats creepy as ****



how did you check your thighs during the test though........


----------



## Alienfish

Don't get too involved with me more than on a friend level, I'll probably just be an ass and ditch you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



doughssant said:


> I cheated on my science test because I wrote all the answers on my thigh. They can check your arms but not your thighs bc thats creepy as ****



I cheated on maths tests all the time lol.


----------



## Elov

When I was in middle school, I was too scared to reject people. If a boy asked me to be his girlfriend, I would say yes, and break up with them a week or so later just so I wouldn't have to hurt their feelings. I did this like three different times. I was so stupid back then.

Also one of the times, I didn't even know the guys name. I had to ask other classmates what my "boyfriends" name was because I kept forgetting! But from the other perspective, he only spoke to me once before he asked me out, he didn't know a thing about me, we weren't even friends!


----------



## ellarella

lencurryboy said:


> i rarely do anything in class, i just sit around mostly? l
> 
> 
> 
> how did you check your thighs during the test though........



it's easy


----------



## Heyden

^basically that but with shorts lol


----------



## visibleghost

oh alright i guess that makes sense lol ^^


----------



## Alienfish

ellarella said:


> it's easy



lol this and yeah if you have short shorts (lol...) you can just glance down quickly.

but yeah i usually wrote on my hands/arms and I had long sleeve shirts..they didn't really care to check though haha so that was good

- - - Post Merge - - -

also sometimes you could like write on your eraseror idek just sayin they were lazy asf even checking if someone did or they were nice on me cause i sucked hard at maths lol but we had rly bad teachers in hs


----------



## Brackets

i'm worried i'll make a **** doctor because i'm bit of an awkward bumbling idiot. like this morning i've already smashed something (my pretty coffee pot  ) like what if i deliver a baby and just drop it or something


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Brackets said:


> i'm worried i'll make a **** doctor because i'm bit of an awkward bumbling idiot. like this morning i've already smashed something (my pretty coffee pot  ) like what if i deliver a baby and just drop it or something



Don't drop the baby or you'll get sued.


----------



## Alienfish

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Don't drop the baby or you'll get sued.



^most likely.

also get coffee before you smash things lol!


----------



## Brackets

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Don't drop the baby or you'll get sued.



well I'll try not to! and yeh will probably get sued at some point anyway, most doctors do, especially now the 'suing culture' is coming over from the US  yet more things to worry about

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> ^most likely.
> 
> also get coffee before you smash things lol!



I managed to salvage some coffee from the smashed remains </3


----------



## Piezahummy

I'm under the age required to join TBT .


----------



## Fantasyrick

Piezahummy said:


> I'm under the age required to join TBT .



You have been reported along with all the other11-13 year olds.


----------



## Seren

I don't feel like an adult at all and struggle to understand how other people adult so well.


----------



## Bloobloop

I fcking hate michelle phan. I don't know it that's "dirty", but I just really hate her


----------



## visibleghost

i cheated a tiny bit on a geography test today but yyeah :<


----------



## Brackets

Seren said:


> I don't feel like an adult at all and struggle to understand how other people adult so well.



if it's any consolation, i think a lot of young adults feel this way


----------



## Alienfish

Seren said:


> I don't feel like an adult at all and struggle to understand how other people adult so well.



Idek your age, I'm 24 but I still feel like 20.. something idk I'm young for my age.

Also.. yes I don't mind woohoo or having fun but that would strictly be as friends/fwb thing.. I hate cheesy romantic things.


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli

when i was like 7 years younger there was this guy on the bus. and for some reason i had a massive crush on him. we never spoke, never made eye contact, i just was completely smitten. then mum made us move and i cried cause i would never see him on the bus again


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I quoted myself in a paper i did for school... the teacher knew it was a girl but he didnt know it was me because i was on here and i quoted myself


----------



## mintellect

I cheated on a test once, didn't get caught either.
I didn't even consider it cheating. "It's just a tiny peek, it won't hurt!"


----------



## Akira-chan

I like a FE character and may even buy the game just to romance them but I've never picked up a FE game. I just love them and I'm turning into my worst fear.....a weeb.


----------



## piichinu

My family and I make fun of people in the airport in another language right in their faces


----------



## jiny

I was jealous of this girl in 2nd grade because she kept hanging out with my best friend. I even wished for her to go back to where she used to live omg


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap

When I was younger I thought being honest was easy. I thought lying was only for hurting people or getting yourself out of trouble. Now I'm an adult and I never realized how often I'll be tempted to lie. Yet despite that. . . I'm still considered a very honest person. I'm just a very good liar >.>


----------



## visibleghost

when i was younger i used to eat the rests of pencils (you know... the stuff you put in the pencils?? yeah when my pencil ran out of stuff i'd put the last thing in my mouth) because i had heard that it was dangerous and i was edgy i guess. also i felt very awkward about just throwing it on the floor and i was usually too lazy to go throw it in a trash can sOOooo i ate it. gross ikr.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Avocado LaSchaap said:


> When I was younger I thought being honest was easy. I thought lying was only for hurting people or getting yourself out of trouble. Now I'm an adult and I never realized how often I'll be tempted to lie. Yet despite that. . . I'm still considered a very honest person. I'm just a very good liar >.>



You are me honestly.


----------



## Brackets

i was actually so pissed off when i found out my boyfriend has depression. i dont know if i can deal with another one


----------



## Trundle

Katattacc said:


> when i was about 13 or 14 i used to be horribly addicted to runescape, back when it was actually a decent game. I'm 24 now, if that puts things in perspective.



we've all been there


----------



## davidlblack

I hate Julian

- - - Post Merge - - -

I collect pencils, wooden or mechanical
I hate anyone who says that stabbing one with a pencil gives them lead poisoning


----------



## amakurt

i stalk my exes tumblr, and the tumblr of my former best friend. on a further note, i find pretty interesting pics that i save.


----------



## Aquari

I secretly hate anyone who plays legend of zelda (even though i've played it too, but thats besides the point!!!)


----------



## amakurt

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Can we discuss fetishes here?



me and my boyfriend are into daddy dom things. for the record tho my dad died a few years ago

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> I secretly hate anyone who plays legend of zelda (even though i've played it too, but thats besides the point!!!)



why? zeldas the best omg


----------



## Aquari

- - - Post Merge - - -



why? zeldas the best omg[/QUOTE]

idk i just think legend of zelda is too "mainsteam" (im not a hipster i promise!) i thoroughly enjoyed my time playing minish cap and twilight princess, but i feel like the entire franchise is a bit played-out


----------



## hulaburger

Javocado said:


> I sent someone a pic of my inner thigh and made 100k tbt bells



id do it for less


----------



## Aquari

hulaburger said:


> id do it for less



lol when the struggle is too real XDDD


----------



## Hulaette

years ago I used to boot up my old Super Mario Sunshine game and go to Ricco Harbor and pretended to have sexual intercourse with the Blooper Boss. I bet you can imagine how I did that. Bahahaha


----------



## Alienfish

Hulavuta said:


> years ago I used to boot up my old Super Mario Sunshine game and go to Ricco Harbor and pretended to have sexual intercourse with the Blooper Boss. I bet you can imagine how I did that. Bahahaha



Yes I can I used to have the game lel.


----------



## Jacob

Let's hear those secrets.


----------



## seliph

I thought this thread was closed
I thought ****ing wrong


----------



## Oldcatlady

I accidentally scraped people's car twice on windy days when the wind blew hard and i didnt hold on the door tightly enough.
Nothing bad, but the tiny indents were there.


----------



## kelpy

Oldcatlady said:


> I accidentally scraped people's car twice on windy days when the wind blew hard and i didnt hold on the door tightly enough.
> Nothing bad, but the tiny indents were there.



ur going 2 jail


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm a very good manipulator of other people... like getting people to do things for me and influence them one way or another to get something! I can't really pick an isolated occasion, but I work as a server so you can imagine theres lots of opportunity to use that power in little things for guests or other servers

god I sound like a devil of a person now, its not that I lie, its just I don't tell the whole truth or specific truths to make people believe things... and it mostly comes from experience working at my restaurant and to just avoid confrontation or I know what to say in order to keep people happy! Like I said I work as a server though and I would ABSOLUTELY NEVER DO ANYTHING to any guest's food (no matter how foul or rude they are)... because I would never want someone to do that to me!

don't worry though guys, I can not do this over internet though as I am the most straightforward person ever online....


----------



## Xerolin

nvll said:


> I thought this thread was closed
> I thought ****ing wrong



Same 

I'm really bad at going on hiatus
Quitting this time bc mafia oops


----------



## toadsworthy

Sugarella said:


> Same
> 
> I'm really bad at going on hiatus
> Quitting this time bc mafia oops



I always want to announce my hiatus.... but seeing as how its frowned upon, I would have to hold a giveaway to do it lol


----------



## Xerolin

toadsworthy said:


> I always want to announce my hiatus.... but seeing as how its frowned upon, I would have to hold a giveaway to do it lol



I just put it in my sig or user title


----------



## toadsworthy

Sugarella said:


> I just put it in my sig or user title



I posted a VM on myself too.... just in case someone came looking for a trade I had forgotten


----------



## Hulaette

My bewbz jiggle when I laugh


----------



## Xerolin

Speaking of the above post..
I jiggle my boobs often
That's how I noticed they grew today


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> I'm a very good manipulator of other people... like getting people to do things for me and influence them one way or another to get something! I can't really pick an isolated occasion, but I work as a server so you can imagine theres lots of opportunity to use that power in little things for guests or other servers



I'm like that too tbh
Granted I pretty much never use my "powers" unless someone's done something really awful or for sales like you said


----------



## visibleghost

i lie to and keep stuff from my therapist a lot lol


----------



## Aquari

lencurryboy said:


> i lie to and keep stuff from my therapist a lot lol



lol same here, i tell them im taking the medication, but theres no way in hell im taking it!!


----------



## visibleghost

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol same here, i tell them im taking the medication, but theres no way in hell im taking it!!



i mean
ik im not rly one to talk
but you shouldn't lie to your doctor or therapist about taking medication, it's better to be honest and switch medication maybe?
anyways lmao ik i'm being a hypocrite but yyea h


----------



## Aquari

lencurryboy said:


> i mean
> ik im not rly one to talk
> but you shouldn't lie to your doctor or therapist about taking medication, it's better to be honest and switch medication maybe?
> anyways lmao ik i'm being a hypocrite but yyea h



dude, theres no way im takin pills, ive seen the side effects, i dont want it to change who i am


----------



## visibleghost

Neikkocat06 said:


> dude, theres no way im takin pills, ive seen the side effects, i dont want it to change who i am



k well just saying
idk what kind of medication you're supposed to be on but ik that there are a lot of meds with not too bad side effects, you just gotta find the right one for u. anyways good luck


----------



## Celestefey

I have a slight crush on someone who is 10+ years older than me. Not so much a crush since they're kinda well-known lmao I just find them really attractive. I feel kinda weird admitting that tho since I know it'd be pretty gross if I dated them (not that it'd ever happen either).  It also makes me sound like a 15 year old girl from Tumblr who fantasises about Benedict Cucumber Patch (btw, it is NOT him)


----------



## skarmoury

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol same here, i tell them im taking the medication, but theres no way in hell im taking it!!





Neikkocat06 said:


> dude, theres no way im takin pills, ive seen the side effects, i dont want it to change who i am



Pretty sure doctors aren't going to give you meds that cause hella major side effects. Doctors should know their **** and they're specialized in the field of medicine for a reason, so I don't see why you're trusting your instincts more than the experts (who've studied medicine for a handful of years). Side effects are different for everyone, plus maybe you're over exaggerating. The only side effects I've ever heard from taking pills is drowsiness. I've also never heard of anyone changing just by taking pills. Heck, I take 4-5 pills a day and I don't see my demeanor changing.

(Lmao or maybe I'm just biased, since my dad's a doctor and he's pretty good at his work.)


----------



## jiny

i dreamt about my crush but it was a really weird dream i have no idea why i dreamt about it


----------



## piichinu

Neikkocat06 said:


> dude, theres no way im takin pills, ive seen the side effects, i dont want it to change who i am



u sound like one of those idiots that reads a webmd article on how vegetables cause brain tumors and ends up ignoring any and all professionals' advice


----------



## seliph

Neikkocat06 said:


> dude, theres no way im takin pills, ive seen the side effects, i dont want it to change who i am



most of the "side effects" are just listed to cover the companies' asses so people don't sue if one of those things happen to happen to them or someone they know. Take your pills.

Anyways semi-related my dumb ass lied to get off pills when I was 15-16 and I really shouldn't have done that 'cause it all went downhill from there


----------



## Xerolin

I keep dreaming about my crush from 4th grade
We were best friends


----------



## visibleghost

i rly hate seeing other people react by feeling sorry for me or feeling compassion so whenever i have to tell someone something that's emotional i either lie about my feelings and say that it wasnt that bad, talk about it like i'm over it, or lie and remove the bad stuff because i hate it so much. i do this w everyone hahahah that's lame : p



nvll said:


> most of the "side effects" are just listed to cover the companies' asses so people don't sue if one of those things happen to happen to them or someone they know. Take your pills.
> 
> Anyways semi-related my dumb ass lied to get off pills when I was 15-16 and I really shouldn't have done that 'cause it all went downhill from there



lmao ik the feeling when i was 13 i lied a **** ton to get out of therapy, not be hospitalized and not be put on medication which i mean it was good in some ways (that therapist was not good for me at all and i like my current one a lot more, also if i had been hospitalized i would have been put out of school and crap) but i also kind of rly regret it...


----------



## kayleee

i buy a lot of clothes that I end up never wearing or wearing only once lol I have a lot of clothes in my closet that still have the tags on. Oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also whenever people fish for compliments and say stuff like "omg I'm so fat" or whatever I never say "omg no you aren't" or whatever I'm always just like yeah that's too bad lol


----------



## tae

i lied to my mom and said i was okay being around this greg guy because i'm tired of stressing her out. i'm really not comfortable around him and if he doesn't stop talking about my body / my figure/ or my anything i'm going to kick him in the nose with steel toed boots because i'm 100% fed up with having to hear about my body over and over again. you're trying to "compliment me" but saying "if i wasn't ur dad (which you're not btw, don't try to ****ing parent me i'm 22 you ****ing twit, we aren't related. by law or by blood. gtfo) i'd do a double take at ya." isn't a compliment and i'm not going to acknowledge it so you can complain and tell me it hurts your feelings and that i'm "so unhealthy because i don't even acknowledge a compliment from you and it hurts your feelings."

that's not a compliment. you're in your 50's and you're like dating my mother.
back off, you're disgusting and it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## seliph

lencurryboy said:


> lmao ik the feeling when i was 13 i lied a **** ton to get out of therapy, not be hospitalized and not be put on medication which i mean it was good in some ways (that therapist was not good for me at all and i like my current one a lot more, also if i had been hospitalized i would have been put out of school and crap) but i also kind of rly regret it...



Yeah like my therapists were bad and the medication I was on wasn't doing anything for me but I should have just said that rather than claiming I don't need anything, oops.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Oh this got opened back up again! It was originally closed, right? Lmao


----------



## Hermione Granger

i find all the residents in my job to be capable of committing a murder while im on duty


----------



## LethalLulu

I got through my business law class entirely by cheating.   I learned almost nothing.


----------



## Damniel

LethalLulu said:


> I got through my business law class entirely by cheating.   I learned almost nothing.



Since you're paying so much for Tutition, you don't have enough to pay attention


----------



## LethalLulu

Call me Daniel said:


> Since you're paying so much for Tutition, you don't have enough to pay attention



Hahaa, nice


----------



## Damniel

Confession: 
I rarely eat, but when I do I eat the whole fridge.


----------



## aisukurimu

When I was younger I didn't want to go to school for a while because the kids were so racist, and I basically ditched school by pretending like I left home already (I usually use to walk to the bus stop), but instead I was actually hiding underneath my bed lol. Our family dog at the time almost got my busted. So I'd hide until I knew no one was home or until it's time for me to come back from school.


----------



## seliph

I confuse N e s s and nintendofan85 almost 100% of the time like there was one point they both had Ness avatars and I didn't even realize they were two different people with two different usernames I'm sorry yall


----------



## Hbear

kinda long 



Spoiler



My dad found out my mom was cheating and they got divorced after less than a year went by when i was diagnosed with clinical depression. That messed me up kinda hard because I was kind of in the mindset of "Well, if my mom cheated on my dad, then will a guy cheat on me?" which is also kinda messed up because a couple months after they divorced, I got into a relationship and it was a weird situation where my boyfriend cheated on me, but kinda didn't. We're still together, but that messed me up hard.

My dad became kind of an a** a couple years later to me. I have a twin brother with autism and we don't like to leave him home alone. When I didn't (and even when I DID) have a job, *I* was the one to watch my brother. I was forced to cancel plans or move MY schedule around so my dad could go off and ride his bike or do whatever. 

I moved out December 1st with my boyfriend about two hours away from where I used to live. It was my bf's brother, his girlfriend, my bf, and I. Then like two or three days ago, we found out that my bf's brother was a raging psychopath. He threatened to kill his mom and wanted to beat my boyfriend's head in with a bat. Luckily, my bf isn't scared by that kind of stuff, and his brother is a coward who likes to try and intimidate people. Why did my boyfriend's brother do this, you may ask? ...His mother woke him up while he was taking a nap.
But of course, his girlfriend sided with him because they both need mental help, and they are engaged as of today. So yay, more people to cut out of my life.

*But oh my lord it feels so good to actually say something about it.* I'm afraid to say something to my old "friends" back where I used to live because they would shove it in my face and tell me that it was a bad idea to move in the first place...


EDIT: this probably isn't like a dirty secret, it's more like wanting to get out everything that's been happening for the past like two or three years lol

On TBT... I joined like a couple days ago, so I really don't have anything bad that I've done... I just hope none of you are annoyed by what I post or say XD


----------



## LethalLulu

Definitely a dirty secret:

I would have slept with a popular voice actor if I wasn't in a relationship.  Woops.


----------



## N e s s

I don't know if you can handle this, but one time I stole a package of tictacs from albertsons.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

N e s s said:


> I don't know if you can handle this, but one time I stole a package of tictacs from albertsons.



That's pretty impressive actually. Being able to sneak them out the door with all of the rattling and not getting caught is hard.


----------



## Hermione Granger

nvll said:


> I confuse N e s s and nintendofan85 almost 100% of the time like there was one point they both had Ness avatars and I didn't even realize they were two different people with two different usernames I'm sorry yall



i confess that i do this too


----------



## Xerolin

I may be slightly addicted to believing there may be a mental problem with me.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

The thought of my pet fish dying scares me more than an actual human dying.


----------



## visibleghost

i almost never pay attention in class because my mental health is so bad that i literally cannot concentrate in school, but whenever my teachers ask me why i don't write some of their essays i just tell them that i haven't gotten to it yet, when really i am sure that i won't be able to do it :^p

also i downloaded love live and i love it but this makes me seem like a weeb....,


----------



## Akira-chan

N e s s said:


> I don't know if you can handle this, but one time I stole a package of tictacs from albertsons.



I did that same thing too, only I did it around twelve times in a row before I *Decided* to stop. I was 7 at the time.


----------



## tae

i stole rolo's from 7-11 once by accident. :<


----------



## nerdatheart9490

I was 6 when my sister was born. When she was a few months old, my mom let me feed her for the first time. My mom left the room for just a few seconds to grab something. My sister stopped drinking. I knew that she normally drinks the whole bottle, so I thought she was having a hard time drinking. I decided to "help" her by squeezing the milk into her mouth.

After a few times of doing this, my mom told me that babies sometimes stop drinking in order to breathe. I nearly drowned my sister because I was trying to help her eat. Whoops.


----------



## f11

I think that I am a thread killer because most the time if I post in a thread it gets really quiet and no one posts for awhile and I feel really bad.


----------



## kelpy

Crys said:


> I think that I am a thread killer because most the time if I post in a thread it gets really quiet and no one posts for awhile and I feel really bad.



that used to happen to me. idk why.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Crys said:


> I think that I am a thread killer because most the time if I post in a thread it gets really quiet and no one posts for awhile and I feel really bad.



I seriously feel like this happens to me too everywhere I go. I mean even in real life this happens. It makes me anxious.


----------



## focus

i stole mascara from my mom lol


----------



## Mr. Cat

focus said:


> i stole mascara from my mom lol



Who doesn't? haha


----------



## Xerolin

More confessions. yay.

I consider myself christian, but I sin like a lot. I watch porn a lot. I've even visited gore sites 5 times or so. . .
I'm pretty destructive, I chewed the rubber part of the Dpad off my gamecube controller and wii classic controller. I break many things I hold. 
Sometimes when I tell my dad I love you, I don't mean it
I've had lucid dreams of killing my dad.

I made an Undertale OC


----------



## Hulaette

I get off on self-mutation


----------



## Mariah

Sugarella said:


> I watch porn a lot.



You're 12. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Xerolin

Mariah said:


> You're 12. Jesus Christ.



I didn't choose the thug life, the thug life chose me


----------



## visibleghost

Mariah said:


> You're 12. Jesus Christ.



lmao a ton of 12 year olds do....,


----------



## Hulaette

lencurryboy said:


> lmao a ton of 12 year olds do....,



Everybody on TBT forums is 12 years old except me.


----------



## visibleghost

Hulavuta said:


> Everybody on TBT forums is 12 years old except me.



no haha go check the age thread, there are a lot of older people on here



Spoiler: anyways a dirt secret to not be too off topic.., 



i had a rly bad thing happen to me, but i often feel like it wasn't that bad since a lot of people have had way worse.... so i sometimes kind of wish it had been "for real" and worse than it was because then i think it would be okay to be traumatized, while now i feel like i'm just overreacting or like it's all my fault. i actually know that it wouldn't be better if it had been worse, but i can't rly help thinking about it :^)


----------



## kassie

Sugarella said:


> More confessions. yay.
> 
> I consider myself christian, but I sin like a lot. I watch porn a lot. I've even visited gore sites 5 times or so. . .
> I'm pretty destructive, I chewed the rubber part of the Dpad off my gamecube controller and wii classic controller. I break many things I hold.
> Sometimes when I tell my dad I love you, I don't mean it
> I've had lucid dreams of killing my dad.
> 
> I made an Undertale OC



you're going to look back on this when you're older and cringe. the edgy teen stage is the worst.

prayin 4 u


----------



## visibleghost

kassie said:


> you're going to look back on this when you're older and cringe. the edgy teen stage is the worst.
> 
> prayin 4 u



edgy teens are cute 2
but yeah true


----------



## strawberrywine

kassie said:


> you're going to look back on this when you're older and cringe. the edgy teen stage is the worst.
> 
> prayin 4 u



she's 11 and apparently started at 8


----------



## KarlaKGB

i was roasting sausages on a campfire and dropped it in the fire but i washed off the ashes in a nearby lake mmm kinda dirty i guess


----------



## Cudon

Sugarella said:


> I made an Undertale OC



Sinner. This is unacceptable.



Mariah said:


> You're 12. Jesus Christ.


Well honestly 12 year olds do start experimenting with sexual stuff, so eh


----------



## piichinu

Sugarella said:


> More confessions. yay.
> 
> I consider myself christian, but I sin like a lot. I watch porn a lot. I've even visited gore sites 5 times or so. . .
> I'm pretty destructive, I chewed the rubber part of the Dpad off my gamecube controller and wii classic controller. I break many things I hold.
> Sometimes when I tell my dad I love you, I don't mean it
> I've had lucid dreams of killing my dad.
> 
> I made an Undertale OC



i'm bleeding


----------



## Cudon

lencurryboy said:


> no haha go check the age thread, there are a lot of older people on here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: anyways a dirt secret to not be too off topic..,
> 
> 
> 
> i had a rly bad thing happen to me, but i often feel like it wasn't that bad since a lot of people have had way worse.... so i sometimes kind of wish it had been "for real" and worse than it was because then i think it would be okay to be traumatized, while now i feel like i'm just overreacting or like it's all my fault. i actually know that it wouldn't be better if it had been worse, but i can't rly help thinking about it :^)


I get what you mean but pls remember that while your problems might be smaller than someone elses, they still are important and shouldn't be neglected.


----------



## visibleghost

Dinomates said:


> I get what you mean but pls remember that while your problems might be smaller than someone elses, they still are important and shouldn't be neglected.



yeah thank you!! i mean, i _know_ that my problem is still a problem, but it's not the same thing rly as feeling like it's fine to think it is a problem, if you understand what i mean? ;W;


----------



## boujee

Sugarella said:


> More confessions. yay.
> 
> I consider myself christian, but I sin like a lot. I watch porn a lot. I've even visited gore sites 5 times or so. . .
> I'm pretty destructive, I chewed the rubber part of the Dpad off my gamecube controller and wii classic controller. I break many things I hold.
> Sometimes when I tell my dad I love you, I don't mean it
> I've had lucid dreams of killing my dad.
> 
> I made an Undertale OC





I remember when I use to lie a lot to sound cool


----------



## Aquari

im atheist, and every time those damn mormons come to my haus i want to slam the door in their face!! GO AWAY YOU BIBLE READING *********!!


----------



## Shimmer

I have stolen thirty dollars from my sister when I needed bus money. 
I have vaped weed with my boyfriend and plan to do it again in the future. 
I have cheated on my ex boyfriend a few days before breaking up with him. 

I am a piece of ****, I know.


----------



## visibleghost

Shimmer said:


> I have stolen thirty dollars from my sister when I needed bus money.
> I have vaped weed with my boyfriend and plan to do it again in the future.
> I have cheated on my ex boyfriend a few days before breaking up with him.
> 
> I am a piece of ****, I know.


does it cost 30 dollars to take the bus....


----------



## Shimmer

lencurryboy said:


> does it cost 30 dollars to take the bus....



To go down to Toronto from my city, yep. Stupid, right? FML


----------



## Aquari

i want to some day get a human skull, legally of course............or not!! >:}


----------



## Hulaette

Shrek is love, Shrek is life.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Sugarella said:


> More confessions. yay.
> 
> I consider myself christian, but I sin like a lot. I watch porn a lot. I've even visited gore sites 5 times or so. . .
> I'm pretty destructive, I chewed the rubber part of the Dpad off my gamecube controller and wii classic controller. I break many things I hold.
> Sometimes when I tell my dad I love you, I don't mean it
> I've had lucid dreams of killing my dad.
> 
> I made an Undertale OC


I have no words for what I just read.


----------



## milkyi

I once got high off N20 from a whip cream can thanks to my friend.


----------



## Xerolin

Fantasyrick said:


> I have no words for what I just read.



Hey, I'm a ****ed up kid


----------



## Hulaette

I don't believe in humans.


----------



## Aquari

i want a human skull so badly, or mabye a chandelier made of bone!


----------



## Shimmer

I have clopped.


----------



## 111111111111

I've spit in my dad's juice before:


----------



## Xerolin

Ilovemarkiplier said:


> I've spit in my dad's juice before:



are you NijiNymphia's alt?


----------



## 111111111111

Sugarella said:


> are you NijiNymphia's alt?


I don't understand what this means.


----------



## LethalLulu

I used to each chap stick, paper, and cardboard when I was little.  I would nibble on toilet paper a lot.  Glad I broke out of that habit quickly.  (I also ate other random things, like sand/small rocks, and metal.  Metal I usually sucked on more than digested.)


----------



## Hulaette

When I was a preteen I went through a phase where I eat wads of paper.


----------



## Aquari

i hv naughty fantasies about thorin from the hobbit and uvogin from hunterxhunter


----------



## Hermione Granger

Sugarella said:


> Hey, I'm a ****ed up kid



i think i got a cut from that edgyness 
i lied about my identity on myspace at the age of 11 or 12 and catfished a guy. it's incredible because the pictures i used were legit too fake to be believed (it was a model)


----------



## Aquari

i secretly want to strangle every child i see, kids these days are rude, snotty little brats, so much for good parenting


----------



## kassie

Shimmer said:


> I have clopped.



i'm sorry you what


----------



## Hermione Granger

kassie said:


> i'm sorry you what



at first i thought they meant some horse term, but then i googled and if it's anything i've read, then please be careful in the future


----------



## Hulaette

Neikkocat06 said:


> i secretly want to strangle every child i see, kids these days are rude, snotty little brats, so much for good parenting



Oh man tell me about it. parents should teach their brats not to run around in public stores or in doctors offices. Its rude and extremely disrespectful.


----------



## Aquari

Hulavuta said:


> Oh man tell me about it. parents should teach their brats not to run around in public stores or in doctors offices. Its rude and extremely disrespectful.



ugh the worst part is when they are on their phone 90% of the time and then get angry when some one else tries to discipline their kids, like wtf?


----------



## kassie

Hermione Granger said:


> at first i thought they meant some horse term, but then i googled and if it's anything i've read, then please be careful in the future



i'm just

i'm not sure if they're referring to like what um.. certain bronies do??? or another definition that i seen on urbandictionary


----------



## Hulaette

Neikkocat06 said:


> ugh the worst part is when they are on their phone 90% of the time and then get angry when some one else tries to discipline their kids, like wtf?



Oh indeed. It annoys me when the parents let their kid play with iphones to get them to stop throwing a tantrum. That's just rewarding bad behavior. ugh


----------



## Xerolin

kassie said:


> i'm just
> 
> i'm not sure if they're referring to like what um.. certain bronies do??? or another definition that i seen on urbandictionary



Look at "Clopped" un UD


----------



## boujee

Hulavuta said:


> Oh indeed. It annoys me when the parents let their kid play with iphones to get them to stop throwing a tantrum. That's just rewarding bad behavior. ugh



What would you know about parenting? You spend the majority of your time on a animal crossing forum. What a way to cut yourself with a two-edged sword.


----------



## Hbear

Hulavuta said:


> Oh man tell me about it. parents should teach their brats not to run around in public stores or in doctors offices. Its rude and extremely disrespectful.



When there's like a birthday party where I work (Pizza Hut), and it's all little kids, they ALWAYS run around the restaurant. The parents will be like oh hey don't do that, but they don't really try to stop them... Like okay, just have 12 kids running around while I'm trying to bus tables. Thanks.


----------



## Hulaette

Gamzee said:


> What would you know about parenting? You spend the majority of your time on a animal crossing forum. What a way to cut yourself with a two-edged sword.



You don't know me or my life.


----------



## boujee

Hulavuta said:


> You don't know me or my life.



you preach about yourself anytime you get
the *** are you talking about


----------



## skarmoury

Spoiler: eh



I swear there are like 5 guys from my different classes I want to make out with. Obviously the first on my list is my crush ahaha.





Hulavuta said:


> I don't believe in humans.



What are we to you, then?


----------



## skarmoury

I also got very drunk a few weeks ago and I'm not even legal age yet lmao. Not like it's a big deal though, but my being allergic to alcohol is.


----------



## Heichou_

When I was 13 I snuck some of my uncle's scotch, it was so nasty I spit it back in the bottle and the next day watched him drink it without saying a word.

---

...I recently went to the Disney store with my friend and we both stole three mini dolls in total from The Lion King.


----------



## Hulaette

Gamzee said:


> you preach about yourself anytime you get
> the *** are you talking about



All you know about me is that I'm a 25 year old mermaid that loves other mutantkind. When have ever preached further details about my life?


----------



## milkyi

Hulavuta said:


> All you know about me is that I'm a 25 year old mermaid that loves other mutantkind. When have ever preached further details about my life?



that belching/pooping thread when u said u had a belching fetish


----------



## Hulaette

Cherrii said:


> that belching/pooping thread when u said u had a belching fetish



Yes, I have a burping fetish and I made it a part of who I am.


----------



## milkyi

Hulavuta said:


> Yes, I have a burping fetish and I made it a part of who I am.



im not saying it's a bad thing, I'm just saying that it's one of the things u told tbt


----------



## Hulaette

Cherrii said:


> im not saying it's a bad thing, I'm just saying that it's one of the things u told tbt



I am aware of that. You seem quite hung up on that particular detail. Why is that?


----------



## boujee

Hulavuta said:


> All you know about me is that I'm a 25 year old mermaid that loves other mutantkind. When have ever preached further details about my life?



oOOHOOOHOHHOHOH 25 years old
*25 years old*
*25 years old*
*25 years old*
*25 years old*
*25 years old*
*25 years old*

that's good enough for me


----------



## Hulaette

Gamzee said:


> oOOHOOOHOHHOHOH 25 years old
> *25 years old*
> *25 years old*
> *25 years old*
> *25 years old*
> *23 years old*
> *25 years old*



Uuh? I'm not sure how to respond to that comment. But I'll ask why you're spamming my age?


----------



## boujee

Hulavuta said:


> Uuh? I'm not sure how to respond to that comment. But I'll ask why you're spamming my age?



don't worry about it


----------



## milkyi

Hulavuta said:


> I am aware of that. You seem quite hung up on that particular detail. Why is that?



because you asked for something else that we know about your life


----------



## Hulaette

Cherrii said:


> because you asked for something else that we know about your life



Ah, yes! I suppose I did.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Hulavuta said:


> I don't believe in humans.



Stop.


----------



## N a t

I always fall for or have crushes on my best male friends, but I only made a move for the first time, since I reached a more mature age, about a year ago and got shot down...  Part of me still loves him and wants to be with him...


----------



## N e s s

I'm single


----------



## skarmoury

Bone Baby said:


> I always fall for or have crushes on my best male friends, but I only made a move for the first time, since I reached a more mature age, about a year ago and got shot down...  Part of me still loves him and wants to be with him...



Guuurl, I've been there and done that, and the best advice I can give is try not falling in love with your best friend. Not that it's bad, but it's a kinda risky thing especially with people who feel awkward after being confessed to by someone close to them and such. It's happened thrice to me already, and every romantic relationship I tried making with my guy best friends failed. It's better off knowing your boundaries.

I had this really, really, really best (guy) friend since high school, and before, we'd do cheesy stuff and hang out often and it really felt like we were some sort of couple, to the point where we said we'd stick with each other until college. Long story short, he fell in love with someone else and the emotional stress of losing him to that girl (who was coincidentally a very close friend of mine) broke me so much, it took me so long to get over him. I constantly cried about him and we got into so many arguments because I clung on to him too much. For a long time, our friendship was so toxic and unhealthy because I was still hoping he'd choose me over his crush that I decided to give myself space away from him to truly compose myself and move on with my life.
I really don't want that to happen to you too, because the feeling sucks. It's better to accept that some friendships aren't meant to bloom into romantic ones.

Anyway, yeah, once I gave myself space and accepted things as they were, my friendship with that guy was rebuilt. We're in the same course in college so we're classmates in almost every subject. He already has a girlfriend which was the girl he had a crush on since high school, but I'm totally fine with our relationship as friends. It's like a great weight has been lifted. ; v;


----------



## Murray

Please try to stay on topic people. If you desire to complain about random things, I recommend the What's Bothering You? thread instead. Same rules apply here - if you reply to someone's post in a way that shows intent to start an argument, you'll likely end up with a warning/infraction, so try to keep this in mind.

Thanks


----------



## Aronthaer

DELETED


----------



## Hermione Granger

Aronthaer said:


> I have a porn addiction I'm trying soo hard to work through atm.
> 
> _Deleting this comment in like six hours because other family members use this PC and if I get caught I'll die_



this was just about your sister's best friend. what happened omg


----------



## Aronthaer

Hermione Granger said:


> this was just about your sister's best friend. what happened omg



Lol, I realized that it was a pointless post and not really a "dirty secret," per se.

But yes, I tried to hook up my sister with a guy who was 5 years older than her. it... did not end well


----------



## N a t

skarmoury said:


> Guuurl, I've been there and done that, and the best advice I can give is try not falling in love with your best friend. Not that it's bad, but it's a kinda risky thing especially with people who feel awkward after being confessed to by someone close to them and such. It's happened thrice to me already, and every romantic relationship I tried making with my guy best friends failed. It's better off knowing your boundaries.
> 
> I had this really, really, really best (guy) friend since high school, and before, we'd do cheesy stuff and hang out often and it really felt like we were some sort of couple, to the point where we said we'd stick with each other until college. Long story short, he fell in love with someone else and the emotional stress of losing him to that girl (who was coincidentally a very close friend of mine) broke me so much, it took me so long to get over him. I constantly cried about him and we got into so many arguments because I clung on to him too much. For a long time, our friendship was so toxic and unhealthy because I was still hoping he'd choose me over his crush that I decided to give myself space away from him to truly compose myself and move on with my life.
> I really don't want that to happen to you too, because the feeling sucks. It's better to accept that some friendships aren't meant to bloom into romantic ones.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, once I gave myself space and accepted things as they were, my friendship with that guy was rebuilt. We're in the same course in college so we're classmates in almost every subject. He already has a girlfriend which was the girl he had a crush on since high school, but I'm totally fine with our relationship as friends. It's like a great weight has been lifted. ; v;



I mean, it's not nearly as bad as it was before for me ya know? I've accepted that he doesn't wanna be with me and all. I also tend to be an unspoken person though, so even if he goes and falls for someone else or something I wouldn't have to go through as much as you did. I think. I'd be quite sad for a while, but I usually find a way to cope with these things. Even if they aren't the best methods, but thanks alot for sharing. I'm sorry to hear what happened, but I promise that I'll use what you told me to better my own life and future relationships.


----------



## seliph

Aronthaer said:


> I have a porn addiction I'm trying soo hard to work through atm.
> 
> _Deleting this comment in like six hours because other family members use this PC and if I get caught I'll die_



contacting ur mom right now


----------



## Aronthaer

nvll said:


> contacting ur mom right now



cool, thanks. Maybe if I get caught I'll stop doing it.

It's not pleasant to watch and it's really gross tbh. I don't know why I have so much trouble with it.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Aronthaer said:


> cool, thanks. Maybe if I get caught I'll stop doing it.
> 
> It's not pleasant to watch and it's really gross tbh. I don't know why I have so much trouble with it.



i thought that seeing obscene things were a sin when i was a child and one time i came across an adult film and i felt so guilty that i saw it that it was my "darkest secret" for a while


----------



## kassie

Aronthaer said:


> cool, thanks. Maybe if I get caught I'll stop doing it.
> 
> It's not pleasant to watch and it's really gross tbh. I don't know why I have so much trouble with it.



boredom and curiosity probably


----------



## Aronthaer

kassie said:


> boredom and curiosity probably



Probably. I mean, I'm 15, sooo... Pretty sure every male on the planet has struggled with this around that age haha


----------



## kassie

Aronthaer said:


> Probably. I mean, I'm 15, sooo... Pretty sure every male on the planet has struggled with this around that age haha



most definitely. not just males, either. everyone goes through a 'curious' stage i'd imagine. if i were you i'd find different ways to pass my time or occupy myself when feeling "bored". video games, tv, etc. : )


----------



## Aronthaer

kassie said:


> most definitely. not just males, either. everyone goes through a 'curious' stage i'd imagine. if i were you i'd find different ways to pass my time or occupy myself when feeling "bored". video games, tv, etc. : )



That's how I'm dealing with it. Fire Emblem: Fates, Super Mario Sunshine, writing my novel, whatever helps me pass the time


----------



## N e s s

you know you can just edit your post to get rid of the comment right


----------



## focus

sometimes, i'll purposefully mess up the wifi connection just so my sister and i compete to get the highest score on chrome's "no internet connection" game


----------



## visibleghost

focus said:


> sometimes, i'll purposefully mess up the wifi connection just so my sister and i compete to get the highest score on chrome's "no interneet connection" game



)': that's so evil tho


----------



## KarlaKGB

idk i think addiction to porn goes beyond mere boredom and curiosity


----------



## FanGirlCookie

I have this one friend, who sometimes I don't like.
In fact, I'm sitting with her right now


----------



## strawberrywine

FanGirlCookie said:


> I have this one friend, who sometimes I don't like.
> In fact, I'm sitting with her right now



how dirty


----------



## FanGirlCookie

WhiteCkaw said:


> how dirty



Shh, I needed to put this somewhere


----------



## boujee

I was with this guy for like half a year and ended up breaking up too soon because he was unfaithful. I was bit love struck and kept forgiving him but he kept doing the same sht. It was a endless cycle of hell. SO, long story short, my friend end up being with him. I told her not to get with him but she refused because "he isn't like that anymore" or "I'm his number one girl". I usually have 0 patience but for this particular event, I'm just going to sit back and watch. My revenge is for her to keep him because I know shes gone go through hell. And so far, the show is great.


----------



## Aronthaer

Gamzee said:


> I know shes gone go through hell. And so far, the show is great.



hehehe. It really is her fault, I'm with you on this one *reaches for popcorn*


----------



## skarmoury

Ugh there's a lingerie shop near where I'm staying at the moment and I really want to go in. :c


----------



## Aronthaer

skarmoury said:


> Ugh there's a lingerie shop near where I'm staying at the moment and I really want to go in. :c



just make sure no one you know sees you enter or exit haha


----------



## tae

Aronthaer said:


> just make sure no one you know sees you enter or exit haha



why can't they be seen? it's just clothes. lol.


----------



## skarmoury

taesaek said:


> why can't they be seen? it's just clothes. lol.



Nah, it's more like minors aren't allowed and I'm like 17 so I'm still a minor lol. But I really like lingerie, I think they're super cute.


----------



## tae

skarmoury said:


> Nah, it's more like minors aren't allowed and I'm like 17 so I'm still a minor lol. But I really like lingerie, I think they're super cute.



since where did you have to be 18 to go into a clothing store.
now if it's a sex shop i understand but that's weird it's 18+ for just a store for lingerie.


----------



## Aronthaer

taesaek said:


> why can't they be seen? it's just clothes. lol.



Because people automatically think lingerie = sex for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Nah, it's more like minors aren't allowed and I'm like 17 so I'm still a minor lol. But I really like lingerie, I think they're super cute.



Ah, that makes more sense.


----------



## skarmoury

taesaek said:


> since where did you have to be 18 to go into a clothing store.
> now if it's a sex shop i understand but that's weird it's 18+ for just a store for lingerie.





Aronthaer said:


> Because people automatically think lingerie = sex for some reason.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah, that makes more sense.



Not sure if it was actually a sex shop but the items on display were just lingerie, like cute bras and panties, no sex toys or anything. Found it weird too since I've been to other stores with an open lingerie section. :/


----------



## ZetaFunction

taesaek said:


> why can't they be seen? it's just clothes. lol.



because #kinkshame is a thing apparently

but yeah, it doesn't make any sense why that type of thing is open to all ages yet stores specializing in that type of thing is restricted


----------



## Hermione Granger

Victoria Secret exists and I see many women with their daughters or just teenagers in there. I'm pretty sure you'll be okay entering your local lingerie store.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> because #kinkshame is a thing apparently
> 
> but yeah, it doesn't make any sense why that type of thing is open to all ages yet stores specializing in that type of thing is restricted



i didn't even know lingerie was a kink


----------



## skarmoury

Hermione Granger said:


> Victoria Secret exists and I see many women with their daughters or just teenagers in there. I'm pretty sure you'll be okay entering your local lingerie store.



Nah, there's a note stuck to the door of the store that reads something like "Minors/People below 18 years old aren't allowed inside because it goes against this certain rule" and I got really confused because it just seemed like a regular lingerie store. If I saw like toy rotors and dildos on display then obviously I'd understand but it was literally just lingerie and men's underwear.

Lowkey want to lie that I'm a 1998 baby so they'd let me in. I'm 1999 anyway so what's one year of difference lmao. It's not like I'm going to immediately engage in sexual activities just by going through pieces of cloth.


----------



## seliph

Lucanosa said:


> because #kinkshame is a thing apparently
> 
> but yeah, it doesn't make any sense why that type of thing is open to all ages yet stores specializing in that type of thing is restricted



Now you're using kinkshaming wrong

nothing is sacred


----------



## Shimmer

There's a store in the mall here called Spencer's and you can only go in the first half of the store. If you want to go to the back, you have to be over 18. Most employees don't care though, unless you are WAAAAY too young (like, under 12), so you could walk in anytime. xP

At the back, there are lingerie, bongs, sex toys, etc. It's hilarious. At the front end of the store, there are fandom/band merchandise so it appears decently "normal," asides from the pro weed shirts.


----------



## Xerolin

Shimmer said:


> There's a store in the mall here called Spencer's and you can only go in the first half of the store. If you want to go to the back, you have to be over 18. Most employees don't care though, unless you are WAAAAY too young (like, under 12), so you could walk in anytime. xP
> 
> At the back, there are lingerie, bongs, sex toys, etc. It's hilarious. At the front end of the store, there are fandom/band merchandise so it appears decently "normal," asides from the pro weed shirts.



otl I remember going in there with my dad and he had me stay just right before the langire and there were sex toys right around the corner >.>


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Shimmer said:


> There's a store in the mall here called Spencer's and you can only go in the first half of the store. If you want to go to the back, you have to be over 18. Most employees don't care though, unless you are WAAAAY too young (like, under 12), so you could walk in anytime. xP
> 
> At the back, there are lingerie, bongs, sex toys, etc. It's hilarious. At the front end of the store, there are fandom/band merchandise so it appears decently "normal," asides from the pro weed shirts.



The back section of that store is what actually what makes me avoid the place. It's gotta be one of the strangest stores I've visited.


----------



## visibleghost

Sugarella said:


> otl I remember going in there with my dad and he had me stay just right before the langire and there were sex toys right around the corner >.>



did ur dad bring u with him when he was buying sex toys i mean Ok


----------



## Xerolin

lencurryboy said:


> did ur dad bring u with him when he was buying sex toys i mean Ok



No, we were visiting the mall at another town and we went into Spencer's just to look around, he just didn't want me seeing the adult stuff. I felt weird in there. Very.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> The back section of that store is what actually what makes me avoid the place. It's gotta be one of the strangest stores I've visited.



their entire stock is what makes me avoid the place


----------



## visibleghost

Sugarella said:


> No, we were visiting the mall at another town and we went into Spencer's just to look around, he just didn't want me seeing the adult stuff. I felt weird in there. Very.



lmao  okay. lol it's not that weird to feel weird in a store like that i guess ;;
it must b really awkward to buy sex toys in an actual store Honestly

anYWAsys dirty secrets um ??? i stalk ppl i know from school (including teachers) on social media sites sometimes when im bored, but i don't think it's that bad... i mean, most ppl google their new teacher, right??


----------



## kelpy

Shimmer said:


> There's a store in the mall here called Spencer's and you can only go in the first half of the store. If you want to go to the back, you have to be over 18. Most employees don't care though, unless you are WAAAAY too young (like, under 12), so you could walk in anytime. xP
> 
> At the back, there are lingerie, bongs, sex toys, etc. It's hilarious. At the front end of the store, there are fandom/band merchandise so it appears decently "normal," asides from the pro weed shirts.



I went in there with my mom a long time ago. I wasnt like 6 or anything so it was okay but still made me feel creeped out.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

When I was in primary school I went through a bit of a kleptomaniac phase....this kid (who stole my best friend, yes he stole him) had this great little plastic bird with like a lever attached to make his wings move up and down. And I took it out of his tray while everybody was listening to a story 
Also felt very guilty about somebody else who had a squishy rat toy, I took it but I 'found' it again for him, I felt so bad.


----------



## Jacob

Let it out


----------



## Cory

I cheat on all my social studies tests. I probably failed the AP test though.


----------



## visibleghost

omg i had forgotten about this thread i love it so much

i keep that i'm way behind in many subjects in school a secret from everyone, lol. my teachers think i'm just behind in their subject but really i have a sht ton of essays and assignments to do :^p


----------



## Albuns

I cheated my way through Spanish 2 last year.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Alby-Kun said:


> I cheated my way through Spanish 2 last year.



Fake it til ya make it. I did the same for Spanish back in high school. I didn't like being forced to learn a language to graduate. I did actually try pretty hard to learn it the first year, but I had a crappy teacher who failed me. I even got an F on this extra credit project I worked hard on to try and pass the class too.


----------



## OverRatedcx

I've been in a relationship for a month now, and I still haven't told my parents bc they'll just say he's distracting me from my exams lol

idek if this counts as a 'dirty' secret but ok


----------



## Nightmares

Alby-Kun said:


> I cheated my way through Spanish 2 last year.



Ahah yes, I always cheat on my Spanish tests xD


----------



## laurenx

irl: im not a klepto lmao but when i drink i _tend_ to end up with things that aren't mine
tbt: i hate how cliquey/hard to make friends it is here


----------



## vel

I think I like my friend, but never mind!


----------



## Tessie

panicstatiion said:


> I think I like my friend, but never mind!




i KNOW I like my friend...but nevermind!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

DarkDesertFox said:


> Fake it til ya make it. I did the same for Spanish back in high school. I didn't like being forced to learn a language to graduate. I did actually try pretty hard to learn it the first year, but I had a crappy teacher who failed me. I even got an F on this extra credit project I worked hard on to try and pass the class too.



Ooooh pobre de ti UnU


I honestly dont like how my Dad comes to check every message i have in my goddamn phone.


----------



## silicalia

i catfished one of my teachers xoxo


----------



## Solidus

I basically did no homework over the past year. 

But I'm paying for it now.


----------



## silicalia

Solidus said:


> I basically did no homework over the past year.
> 
> But I'm paying for it now.



lol same, also cheated on every exam that i took this year


----------



## Cudon

How are you guys capable of cheating for exams? I don't see it happening over where I study and I don't think i'd be able to pull it off either.


----------



## Aronthaer

Dinomates said:


> How are you guys capable of cheating for exams? I don't see it happening over where I study and I don't think i'd be able to pull it off either.



the most I've ever cheated is I looked up a single answer on a quiz. that's it.

my grades are paying for my honesty though.


----------



## tae

silicalia said:


> i catfished one of my teachers xoxo



holy ****. 







i'm insulting baddies.


----------



## ams

I ran out of clean underwear like 3 days ago.


----------



## seliph

I'm a xenomorph


----------



## ok.sean

I'M A SOCIOPATH


----------



## Hulaette

I'm actually a mermaid. But don't tell anyone.


----------



## focus

i'm planning to cheat on this geography test o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ok.sean said:


> I'M A SOCIOPATH



me too tbh


----------



## marinamarina

I am a complete ****ing mess, and an attention whore.


----------



## visibleghost

^ wtf the last post was less than an hour before u chill out dude

dirty secret tho :
i fell asleep in class yesterday ikr so secret
nah but srsly i did fall asleep in class yesterday and no1 noticed/cared so i got like a 20 minute nap that was nice.

alsowhen i was like 10 i accidentally stole a book from school. i found it a year later and i was so embarrassed that i thre the book in the trash instead of taking it back to school lmao i thought everyone would hate me if they found out i had stolen a book so i jsut !! thre w it out


----------



## earthquake

i drank @ a party i wasnt even supposed to be @ last yr when i was 14... oops lol.
i broke up with my bf of two weeks in a starbucks because he goes to an all boys school pretty far away from me and i didnt wanna be involved in that even tho he was great rip.... 

i instinctively kissed my guy friend on the neck out of habit when he pulled me in for a hug in a certain position whoooops.... hes chill w it tho. 

i turned down a guy because i liked his best friend. 
same guy got me flowers nd cake for v day this yr and i took the cake but still refused to date him which looking back is so so mean. oops. 

i manipulate situations with people to have them play out in my favor because i can see things coming from a mile away. i feel bad sometimes but id feel worse if i didnt tailor the scenario to help me.

i joke flirt w guys and ppl say i lead them on but rly im bored and want attention.


----------



## Seroja

I'm a lazy bum. I didn't wash the dishes last night even though I said I would.


----------



## earthquake

o also i abandoned my middle school best friend because she was clingy and an attention whore.

i started taking japanese because i was a frickin weeaboo when i was 13 but ended up rly loving it and im taking ap this sept. - this is literally the first not so messed up confession lol....


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I eat Cheetos with chopsticks because I don't like getting cheese powder on my fingers.


----------



## Corrie

I lie to my mom all the time but I dont like her so it is okay.


----------



## kikotoot

if we're doing mental stuff I'm an empath


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap

Dinomates said:


> How are you guys capable of cheating for exams? I don't see it happening over where I study and I don't think i'd be able to pull it off either.



I wrote facts and key words and stuff on the top of my pants. It would be covered by my shirt when I stood up and I could just lift it up when I was sitting down. No one checks your pants.


----------



## Elov

silicalia said:


> i catfished one of my teachers xoxo



wt!?!? how, why, what happened?!?!?! More details pls.


----------



## visibleghost

Avocado LaSchaap said:


> I wrote facts and key words and stuff on the top of my pants. It would be covered by my shirt when I stood up and I could just lift it up when I was sitting down. No one checks your pants.



were your pants ruined after that.....


----------



## Alienfish

Avocado LaSchaap said:


> I wrote facts and key words and stuff on the top of my pants. It would be covered by my shirt when I stood up and I could just lift it up when I was sitting down. No one checks your pants.



Yeah I certainly hope they wouldn't that'd be gross.

And yeah you can just scribble like everywhere and wear long sleeves or stuff?? Or write on your eraser lmao


----------



## Cudon

Avocado LaSchaap said:


> I wrote facts and key words and stuff on the top of my pants. It would be covered by my shirt when I stood up and I could just lift it up when I was sitting down. No one checks your pants.


It'd still be pretty suspish for people to see you checking your pants I dunno


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Secretly gay for TBT user Brad


----------



## Peisinoe

I've stolen money from my sisters college tuition fund


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Peisinoe said:


> I've stolen money from my sisters college tuition fund



Visual novel gambling debts run deep


----------



## Brad

I've cybered with at least 4 different people on TBT.


----------



## Peisinoe

I hooked up with a lab TA at my university, multiple times


----------



## Irelia

I don't believe in hinduism, which is my family's religion.
It never really clicked for me, and I never felt the connection. It's a beautiful religion in some aspects though.


----------



## CuteYuYu

My anatomy teacher is cute
I like it when he flirts with me


----------



## Solidus

I don't think I want to get married. 

But tell that to my fiancee.


----------



## Corrie

I secretly like the kawaii, pink, pastel style that some users on here have.


----------



## Elphie

I really hate my bff's boyfriend and I encourage her pretty much everyday to break up with him cus he's just the worst person ever


----------



## tae

i'm sad 99% of the time.


----------



## kayleee

I know some dirt about some of my coworkers now and it makes me dislike them a lot to the point where I'm like please just don't even talk to me anymore


----------



## Gregriii

I have a friend who does some weird things like explaining to all his female friends when was his first time he jerked off or send them d*ck pictures. I'm in good terms with him but I just can't act normal because since I know that I'm kind of hostile towards him. But he is a really nice guy and I feel so bad being rude to him


----------



## visibleghost

^ doesnt sound like a nice guys if he sends ppl unwanted dick pics no offense


----------



## N a t

I hate pop, and dislike some rock. I'm a major rap and metal fan, but Melanie Martinez is my guilty pleasure and I don't even care cx


----------



## Miii

I don't like ribs and some other kinds of barbecue >.> I also don't like nachos. 

Don't shoot me!


----------



## chronic

I do play games


----------



## Cory

i have a crush on jacob


----------



## ZetaFunction

I lowkey am against gun control

_*gasp*_


----------



## radical6

MY DOG IS SO HANDSOME!


----------



## jiny

i eat baby food


----------



## lizzy541

i'm in an academy for engineering and i hate engineering and have no intention on pursuing a career that involves it?? oops i guess


----------



## seliph

Might have an affair on Raiden with Genji sry bb


----------



## Fantasyrick

I think this fourm is dirty.


----------



## Tensu

I hate pancakes.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

i left my ex for his ex steph-dad aw yiss


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Spoiler: Captain America Spoiler Kind of



Was rooting for Iron Man to kill Bucky in the new Captain America movie.


----------



## Llust

i listen to roleplay asmr to make up for the fact that my school is full of trashy people


----------



## Corrie

stardusk said:


> i listen to roleplay asmr to make up for the fact that my school is full of trashy people



OOOOH I've watched this ASMR before and it kinda was.. hot ahaha. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg3-Lkd57wU


----------



## Damniel

Cory said:


> i have a crush on jacob



What about me


----------



## Chrystina

Call me Daniel said:


> What about me



NO. 
What about me. ;-;


----------



## Cory

Wow. I was talking about my imaginary friend Jacob.


----------



## focus

i have a major crush on Cory.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait no! dont get the wrong idea! i was talking about Cory Baxter from Cory in the House!


----------



## Minties

Call me Daniel said:


> What about me



I have a crush on Danties.


----------



## Chrystina

Cory said:


> Wow. I was talking about my imaginary friend Jacob.



That's more like it.

I have a crush on you bae.


----------



## visibleghost

i have major trust issues and 1 little thing can just complete mess up my relationship wih someone and make me hate and fear them and it destroys all th trust we've built up between us . 

also i sometimes get way too obsessed (usually obsessed in th way that i cant stop thinking abtt it and it's usually related to fear, hatred or some weird mix of Total Hatred and jealousy andm aybe "you're a good person but i HATE YOU")  with certain people and it's super hard for me to drop it and i still feel like throwing up when i think of some of thm that i hated like 4 years ago that's fun..,,..,...


----------



## N a t

I used my dad's fish filet knife to cut the beak off of a dead puffer fish I found yesterday, and doing that could possibly mess up the knife, but I can't help myself when bones are for the taking...


----------



## Corrie

I am obsessed with the fictional characters I have a crush on so much that they are always in anything I write.


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## skarmoury

Spoiler: fudge fudge fudge fudge fudge



I, for the second time, kissed some guy who already had a girlfriend
I am so pathetic, I just wanted to feel important to a guy for like a good 5 seconds before letting the guilt sink in
Things aren't awkward between me and the guy bc we took a long walk to discuss afterwards but idk, I still feel dumb for treating kisses like they aren't that big of a deal and sdkgjd

Anyway that kiss with him was terrible but fulfilling in a way bc I was honestly curious about how it felt like to kiss him and now I know


----------



## Klaus Bear

I tried cutting bits of my skin off. It hasn't been working out so well but I keep trying. :/


----------



## mogyay

i fall asleep to mukbang videos every night


----------



## Mellyjan3

I secretly think my relationship is dying but i can't break things off.


----------



## Hulaette

I have a severe burping and big belly fetish.


----------



## N e s s

i have a gay crush on Bob Ross

you can beat me bobby


----------



## Celestefey

I am mildly infatuated with some people but I can't ever pursue these people for reasons. 
And I have only ever dated someone once. I just feel like I never have any luck with relationships lmao... I rejected like 4 different people whilst I was at school.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Hulavuta said:


> I have a severe burping and big belly fetish.



Lol, now that's an interesting secret, take note people!


----------



## Mash

I want to date Marie from splatoon.  She's fricking hot.


----------



## f11

I don't know how to tie my shoes.


----------



## Akira-chan

I like fictional people more than real life ones and get attracted to them easier.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I had a crush I guess on someone on tbt until I found out more about them and figured out we had a weird age gap lmao


----------



## seliph

I knew there was a mole in our group the entire time, they weren't a very good one (angel emoji)


----------



## MayorVillager

I ship myself with someone. Not gonna say who.


----------



## Gregriii

I REALLY WANT TO HANG OUT WITH SOME GUYS FROM MY CLASS BUT I'M JUST TOO SHY TO ASK 

jeez

and even though I always state that I hate alcohol my inner me wants to try it


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

I took a leak in my step-aunts bottle of baby shampoo (that she uses for her own skin) about a week before we moved out of my grandma-in-laws house and shaked it vigorously so that it would mix and not be noticed as easily. I don't feel bad about it either tbh because she smoked hardcore drugs in that house when there were little kids present, and her mother would always cover for her and defend her despite the numerous risks she's put us in. This is the same person that I talked about being a religious extremist a month back btw.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I make roasts/diss tracks inside my head about people I hate from the "what do you look like thread?" just in case they ever start a fight with me.
It's a terrible secret please I need to stop but I can't.


----------



## Aali

i think i like asmr and I wanna die because of it ugg can't i be normal


----------



## Mellyjan3

Im craving a secret second life.. To do what, I'm not sure lol


----------



## focus

ok yea confession time dylan sprouse is so hot hello


----------



## visibleghost

confession: i play way 2 much love live and i love every single character from it im dying



focus said:


> ok yea confession time dylan sprouse is so hot hello



isnt that one of the twins from that kuds show... is it the one w long hair or the other one ???


----------



## focus

lencurryboy said:


> confession: i play way 2 much love live and i love every single character from it im dying
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that one of the twins from that kuds show... is it the one w long hair or the other one ???



the other one


----------



## Jeremy

Hi all. Due to the high amount of inappropriate posts this thread has encouraged we are closing it until further notice. Please remember that overtly sexual content is not allowed anywhere on the forum. Thank you.


----------

